# Can't even open doors



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't mean jumping up and pulling on the handle like one can see on YouTube but it would be a good skill to just be able to push it enough to get through (when it is already slightly ajar) (using a head or paws).

Yet 2 of our 3 will just sit and cry when wanting to go into a room even when the door is cracked open. 

I know one should be proud of one's _kids_ but these 2 aren't the sharpest tacks in the box! :fust

Maybe they aren't alone in this respect?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow and Neelix both push doors open but bless his little heart... Book never figured it out. He just sits and peeks through the crack and cries.....

I love him a lot, he's a sweet gentle wonderful little soul and I'm really developing an appreciation for his quiet temperament.... but he's a dim little bulb.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

When I first got married the house we lived in had sliding doors.. when we moved into a town house with normal doors. Sherbert and Jack were 4 years old. Jack is 19 years old and STILL tries to pull the doors open from the outside instead of pushing it...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MowMow said:


> he's a dim little bulb.


Yup...that's Kobi. He has absolutely no problem solving skills including how to push open a slightly ajar door.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha! We have a doggy door that goes out to the screened in porch. Polly can come back in but can't figure out how to go out! She will sit there and cry until we push her through the door to the porch. She has it figured out one way but not the other. Go figure.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Ah Marcia, I have seen that issue with my cats and I think it is the suspect of the unknown when they jump out where as they know they are coming into the safe house on the way in. I know you said screened but still may seem like the outdoors to them. My cats can open doors and bang against the doors so loud and put paws under the doors. I have a kid lock on the cabinet door in the hall and many times it is pulled open and things half pulled out.


----------



## radtech (Sep 20, 2014)

This is soooo funny. I had the same problem with 2 of my cats. My husband took a leftover Christmas jingle bell and tied it to a ribbon. He dangled it right in front of the door with the 2 cats(with the door cracked just a little) and they eventually would rear up on the hind legs and swat at it and then would land on the door and voila! it would open. My smallest cat still has moments where she just won't push it open...but I know she can. 
This door leads out to the screened in porch and sometimes we leave it open a little so they can come and go as they please when the weather is nice and we don't have the central heat/air on. It's nice not to have to get up and down to let them in and out. I'm trying to bug my husband to buy a new door so we can put a cat door in the bottom. It's all glass as of right now:/


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

My cats have both learned to open the door to the bathroom. Bust in on me is a better description. Now if only I could get them to close the door behind them.


----------

